# ( اهداء لكل الاسكندرانية ولكل عشاق اسكندرية )



## الملك العقرب (5 أغسطس 2007)

*( اهداء لكل الاسكندرانية ولكل عشاق اسكندرية )

**اسكندرية دى يا جماعة ملهاش مثيل فى الدنيا كلها
واهل اسكندرية زى السمك فى المية ما يقدروش يبعدوا عنها ابدا
وطبعا هى عاصمة مصر التانية وميناء مصر الاول وهى مدينة رومانية انشأها الاسكندر الاكبر*

*عروس البحر المتوسط ولؤلؤته البراقة وقنديله المضيء تبعث بنور حضاراتها وعراقتها إلى أرجاء الدنيا. من أكبر المدن المصرية وأهم ميناء بمصر شيدها المهندس اليونانى ديمقراطيس (332-331 ق.م) على موقع قرية صيد قديمة تسمى راكوبيس بأمر من الإسكندر الأكبر فكانت المدينة التى خلدت أسمه وفاقت كل التوقعات فى ازدهارها الحضارى والفكرى والأقتصادى الذى لا تزال معلمه واضحة حتى يومنا هذا. 

اشتهرت عاصمة البطالمة بآثارها العظيمة المتعددة وشهرت أحداث القصة التاريخية المثيرة التى كان أبطالها كيلوباترة ويوليوس قيصر ومارك انطونيو وأوكتافيوس تقع شمال غرب دلتا النيل وتمتد الي بحيرة مريوط علي بعد 231كم من القاهرة بالطريق الزراعي 221 كم بالصحراوي تعتبر إحدى أعظم مراكز الاصطياف فى الشرق الأوسط حيث تقع شواطئها ذات الرمال الناعمة والمناظر الجميلة على البحر المتوسط بطول سهل ساحلى 40كم *

*مكتبة الاسكندرية*








*وفى 16/ 2 /2002 أفتتحت مكتبة الأسكندرية وبلغت تكلفتها 220 مليون دولار وقد تحملت الحكومه المصريه نصفها بعد ان تبرع اليونيسكوا بإعادة إنشائها وبعض الدول والمؤسسات المانحة النصف الآخر , وقد حضر حفل إفتتاحها السييد / محمد حسنى مبارك رئيس جمهورية مصر العربية ونحو ثلاثة آلاف مدعو أجنبي على رأسهم الرئيس الفرنسي جاك شيراك، والملكة الإسبانية صوفيا، والملكة رانيا قرينة العاهل الأردني، والرئيس اليوناني كوستيس ستيفانوبوليس وقد استغرق بناء المكتبة اثنتي عشرة سنة

يستحق مبني مكتبه الاسكندريه والذي يعد بناء معماريا رائعا علي المستوي التصميمي والمعماري الدراسه والتامل حيث يطل مبني المكتبه علي الميناء الشرقي التاريخي بالاسكندريه‏,‏ وهو نفس موقع مكتبه الاسكندريه القديمه وقصر البطالمه الملكي‏.‏ ويضم المجمع الثقافي للمكتبه ثلاثه عناصر اساسيه‏,‏ الا وهي‏:‏ مركز الموتمرات‏,‏ القبه السماويه‏,‏ ومبني المكتبه‏.‏ ويتم الربط تحت الارض بين تلك العناصر لتكون هذا المجمع الثقافي الخدمي الكبير‏.‏

وتكمن فكره تصميم المبني في ربط المبني الدائري للمكتبه بالقبه السماويه بشكلها الدائري ومركز الموتمرات الذي يحدث توازنا في الصوره العامه ككل‏.‏ وتظهر ساحه الحضارات والتي تربط بين مكونات هذا المجمع الثقافي مفتوحه تحيطها اشجار الزيتون تاكيدا علي قيم السلام والانفتاح علي الاخر والحوار والعقلانيه والتفاهم‏,‏ ويحيط بمبني مكتبه الاسكندريه من الخارج حجر الجرانيت منقوش عليه احرف من ابجديات العالم‏(‏ نحو‏120‏ لغه‏).‏ ويخترق هذه المجمع الثقافي الكبير كوبري انيق للمشاه يمتد في المستوي الثاني من المكتبه‏,‏ يربط بين مبني الجامعه في الركن الجنوبي الشرقي والبحر في الركن الشمالي الغربي‏.‏

تظهر المكتبه علي شكل قرص دائري مائل‏.‏ وترمز هذه الصوره الي قرص الشمس البازغ‏.‏ وقد كان لقرص الشمس اصداء عديده في الاساطير المصريه القديمه‏.‏ فتلائم فكره قرص الشمس البازغ ظهور مناره جديده للعلوم والمعرفه‏.‏ كما يوحي تكوين سطح المبني الفريد من نوعه بعصر الحاسب الالي‏

كما قسمت المستويات السبعه بالمكتبه حسب الموضوعات والمواد المعرفيه بالشكل الذي يخدم مختلف الانشطه المصاحبه للمكتبه‏.‏

في المستوي الاول‏,‏ نجد ما نسميه جذور المعرفه الا وهي الفلسفه‏,‏ والتاريخ‏,‏ والجغرافيا‏,‏ والخطوط‏,‏ والخرائط‏.‏

في المستوي الثاني‏‏ :‏ الادب والشعر‏,‏ ومكتبه طه حسين للمكفوفين‏,‏ التي سميت باسم الكاتب والاديب الكبير طه حسين‏,‏ والذي سيظل مصدر الهام لكل المبصرين يذكرهم بما يمكن ان يحققه المكفوفون من انجازات‏.‏

في المستوي الثالث‏ :‏ الفنون والثقافه‏,‏ ومكتبه متخصصه للمواد السمعيه والبصريه‏.‏

في المستوي الرابع‏‏ :‏ المعارض‏,‏ والمراجع العامه‏,‏ ومكتبه ايداع مطبوعات الامم المتحده والاتحاد الاوروبي‏.‏ ويربط هذا المستوي معظم اجزاء هذا المجمع الثقافي اسفل ساحه الحضارات كما يحوي العديد من المعارض ومتحفين من المتاحف الثلاثه بالمكتبه‏(‏ الاثار والمخطوطات‏),‏ اما المتحف الثالث الخاص بتاريخ العلوم فيقع اسفل القبه السماويه في البدروم الثاني ويمكن الوصول اليه فقط من خلال البدروم الاول عند مدخل القبه السماويه‏.‏ كما يوجد في البدروم الاول معرضان ومتحف للمخطوطات‏,‏ ويمكن ايضا الوصول الي متحف الاثار من السلالم بمدخل المكتبه الرئيسي‏.‏

في المستوي الخامس عند مدخل المكتبه من ساحه الحضارات‏:‏ ارشيف الانترنت‏,‏ وعلم الاجتماع‏,‏ والقانون‏.‏

اما المستوي السادس فهو مخصص للعلوم الطبيعيه‏.‏ في هذا المستوي وعلي الناحيه الاخري من المكتبه من المدخل الرئيسي يوجد المدخل للمراكز البحثيه‏,‏ والمكتبات المتخصصه للنشء والطفل‏(‏ اعمار من‏5‏ ‏12‏ سنه‏),‏ وغرفه مخصصه لجمعيات اصدقاء المكتبه حول العالم‏,‏ والتي تعد مقرا دائما للجمعيه المصريه لاصدقاء مكتبه الاسكندريه‏.‏
اما المستوي السابع فهو مخصص للتقنيات الحديثه‏.‏

وفوق تلك المستويات السبعه‏,‏ توجد قاعتان للندوات متصله بالجزء الاداري والبحثي بالمكتبه من خلال كوبريين‏.‏

وتعد خدمات المكتبه علي نفس القدر من اهميه وجوده بنائها المعماري‏:‏ فيسمح السطح المائل للمكتبه بدخول الضوء الطبيعي‏,‏ كما يقاوم الريح‏,‏ وتظهر الاعمده الانيقه وكانها كاتدرائيه للكتب‏,‏ كما يوجد بالمكتبه اكبر حائط غشائي في العالم‏,‏ فيقع نحو‏16‏ مترا من المبني تحت مستوي البحر*

*قلعة قايتباي*






*شيدها الأشرف قايتباي أحد سلاطين المماليك البحريةعام1480لحماية الثغر من عدوان الأتراك العثمانبن.وجدد محمد علي هذا الحصن ثم رممته مصلحة الأثار بنفس أحجاره الأصلية بعد ان أصابته قنابل الأنجليز في 1882 تشير زواياه الي الجهات الأصلية الأربعة في ذات موقع منارة الأسكندرية القديمة التي شيدها بطليموس الثاني وهدمتها الزلازل في القرن 14م . تحتفظ القلعهة ببعض مبانيها كالمسجد الذي فقد مئذنته*

*مسجد أبو العباس المرسي *






*ولد بمدينة مرسية ونسب اليها وتسمي باسمها . حمل لواء الدعوة بالأسكندرية بعد شيخه ابو الحسن الشاذلي قرابة ثلاثين عاما الي ان توفي بها ودفن في مقبرة باب البحر الي ان قرر كبير تجار الأسكندرية بناء مسجدا للعارف بالله . تجدد بناء المسجدعدة مرات الي ان أعلنت ادارة الأوقاف بناء المسجد وأنشاء ميدان فسيح أمامه وقد وضع حجر الأساس عام1929وتم البناء 1944, بني علي الطراز الأندلسي بأربع قباب ومنارة شاهقة الأرتفاع ويطل بمأذنته علي الميناء الشرقي بالأنفوشي .ويتميز بالفن المعماري الاسلامي الجميل*
​


----------



## الملك العقرب (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ( اهداء لكل الاسكندرانية ولكل عشاق اسكندرية )*

*صور لاجمل محافظه الاسكندريه*


----------



## الملك العقرب (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ( اهداء لكل الاسكندرانية ولكل عشاق اسكندرية )*


----------



## الملك العقرب (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ( اهداء لكل الاسكندرانية ولكل عشاق اسكندرية )*


----------



## الملك العقرب (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ( اهداء لكل الاسكندرانية ولكل عشاق اسكندرية )*

















*وعمـــــــــــــــار يا اسكندرية 

يا جميـــلة يا ماريـــــا*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ( اهداء لكل الاسكندرانية ولكل عشاق اسكندرية )*

جميله أسكندريه بناسها يا كينج ........... وانا من عشاقها ومبقتنعش بأى مصيف غيرها لابره ولا جوه ..........ويا سلام على المعموره والمنتزه وخالد بن الوليد وبير مسعود ........... بس احنا متنفعناش الصور احنا عايزين عزومه جامده ولا عايز تضحك علينا ههههههههه ...........ميرسى يا كينج وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .


----------



## الملك العقرب (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ( اهداء لكل الاسكندرانية ولكل عشاق اسكندرية )*

بس كدا خلاص انا عازم المنتدي كله علي اكلة سمك عند ادورة و بعد منخلص نخد الحلو في العجميي و الشاي بقي نخده في المنتزة مرسي يا دونا علي ردك الجميل


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ( اهداء لكل الاسكندرانية ولكل عشاق اسكندرية )*

ميرسى يا كينج بس انت كده محتاج قرض من البنك انت متعرفش ان احنا بقينا 20000  ألف ههههههههههه ميرسى ليك وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## الملك العقرب (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ( اهداء لكل الاسكندرانية ولكل عشاق اسكندرية )*

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا مهو كل واحد علي حسابه بقي


----------



## kajo (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ( اهداء لكل الاسكندرانية ولكل عشاق اسكندرية )*

جميل جمال ملوش مثال


----------



## sant felopateer (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ( اهداء لكل الاسكندرانية ولكل عشاق اسكندرية )*

لا الحق يتقال موضوع اكثر من رائع و كمان انا بموت فى الاسكندرية و بموت فى بحرها الابيض
ده ناقص ابقى سمكة بس فين عزومة السمك؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ( اهداء لكل الاسكندرانية ولكل عشاق اسكندرية )*



الملك العقرب قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا مهو كل واحد علي حسابه بقي



عامة" يا عم كأنك عزمت ولا يهمك هههههههه ميرسى و ربنا معاك يا كينج .


----------



## الملك العقرب (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ( اهداء لكل الاسكندرانية ولكل عشاق اسكندرية )*

انت كلكم عليا ولا ايه ماشي يبقلكم و شكرا يا كاجو و سانت فلوباتير و دونا


----------



## sant felopateer (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ( اهداء لكل الاسكندرانية ولكل عشاق اسكندرية )*

طب بوص انا هعمل معاك صفقة
تعزمنا على سمك و نرد على كل مواضعيك و نخيلك مشرف :smil12:


----------



## الملك العقرب (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ( اهداء لكل الاسكندرانية ولكل عشاق اسكندرية )*

لا انا متواضع انا كفايا عليا عضو مبارك


----------



## the servant (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ( اهداء لكل الاسكندرانية ولكل عشاق اسكندرية )*

شكررررررررررا اخي العزيز علي الموضوع الموضوع دة بس للاسف اسكندرية كانت ملكة

لغاية ما شدة  الاخوان المتخلفين حيلهم فيها ربنا يرجعها تاني ملكة وعاصمة للحضارات


----------



## mase7ya (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ( اهداء لكل الاسكندرانية ولكل عشاق اسكندرية )*

بتجنن اسكندرية

والاسكندارنية كمان زى العسل :smil12:


----------



## الملك العقرب (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ( اهداء لكل الاسكندرانية ولكل عشاق اسكندرية )*

مرسي يا جماعة ربنا يخليكو علي الردود الجميلة ديه


----------



## GIGILOVELY (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ( اهداء لكل الاسكندرانية ولكل عشاق اسكندرية )*

الف شكر ليك علي تعبك و انا من اسكندرية


----------



## قلم حر (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ( اهداء لكل الاسكندرانية ولكل عشاق اسكندرية )*

صور جميله جدا يا ملك .
أنا كنت ناوي أرد أول ما نزل الموضوع .......بس كان لسه ما كملش .....فما حبيتش أقطع الترتيب .
كلمة حق : أنا سمعت عن الاٍسكندريه ....و حبايبنا فيها كتار .......بس الصور أجمل من أي وصف أو تخيل .
شكرا ليك .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## الملك العقرب (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ( اهداء لكل الاسكندرانية ولكل عشاق اسكندرية )*



GIGILOVELY قال:


> الف شكر ليك علي تعبك و انا من اسكندرية


اهلا بيك ياباشا و مرسي علي كلامك الحلو


----------



## الملك العقرب (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ( اهداء لكل الاسكندرانية ولكل عشاق اسكندرية )*



قلم حر قال:


> صور جميله جدا يا ملك .
> أنا كنت ناوي أرد أول ما نزل الموضوع .......بس كان لسه ما كملش .....فما حبيتش أقطع الترتيب .
> كلمة حق : أنا سمعت عن الاٍسكندريه ....و حبايبنا فيها كتار .......بس الصور أجمل من أي وصف أو تخيل .
> شكرا ليك .
> ربنا يبارك حياتك .


طول عمرك عندك زوئ و مرسي يا حبي علي كلامك الجميل ده و يشرفني ردك


----------



## ginajoojoo (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ( اهداء لكل الاسكندرانية ولكل عشاق اسكندرية )*

تغطية هايلة للموضوع ياكينج والصور اللى انت حاططها تحفة
وانا مبسوطة اوى ان بلدياتى كتير هنا فى المنتدى
ميرسى اوى يا كينج على الموضوع وربنا يباركك​


----------



## Moony34 (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ( اهداء لكل الاسكندرانية ولكل عشاق اسكندرية )*

موضوع جميل بس نسيت حاجة يا ملك... نسيت تقول إن بداية الكرازة في مصر كانت من إسكندرية
بس برضه موضوع رائع وتسلم إيديك


----------



## girgisfathegirgis (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ( اهداء لكل الاسكندرانية ولكل عشاق اسكندرية )*

شكرا ليك علي كل المجموعة دي من المعلومات الجميلة عن مدينة الاسكندرية و بما اني بدرس تاريخ في كلية الاداب فانا مبسوط جدا انك اهتميت بالناحية التاريخية لمدينة الاسكندرية و احب اضيف معلومة وهي ان كنيسة الاسكندرية الي اسسها مار مرقس الرسول هي في المرتبة الثالثة بالنسبة لكنائس العصور الوسطي بعد كنيسة روما و كنيسة القسطنطينية و يارب المعلومة دي تكون بفايدة ليك و لكل الاعضاء


----------



## الملك العقرب (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ( اهداء لكل الاسكندرانية ولكل عشاق اسكندرية )*



ginajoojoo قال:


> تغطية هايلة للموضوع ياكينج والصور اللى انت حاططها تحفة​
> وانا مبسوطة اوى ان بلدياتى كتير هنا فى المنتدى
> 
> ميرسى اوى يا كينج على الموضوع وربنا يباركك​


مرسي يا جانا الاسكندرنية بيشرفو في اي حتة مرسي علي ردك الجميل


----------



## الملك العقرب (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ( اهداء لكل الاسكندرانية ولكل عشاق اسكندرية )*



Moony34 قال:


> موضوع جميل بس نسيت حاجة يا ملك... نسيت تقول إن بداية الكرازة في مصر كانت من إسكندرية
> بس برضه موضوع رائع وتسلم إيديك


طبعا يا موني مش ممكن انسي بس الموضوع مش ديني طب ايه رايك تعمل انت الموضوع ده و ابقي ابعتلي الينك و مرسي علي الرد الروعة و شكرا علي التنبيه


----------



## الملك العقرب (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ( اهداء لكل الاسكندرانية ولكل عشاق اسكندرية )*



girgisfathegirgis قال:


> شكرا ليك علي كل المجموعة دي من المعلومات الجميلة عن مدينة الاسكندرية و بما اني بدرس تاريخ في كلية الاداب فانا مبسوط جدا انك اهتميت بالناحية التاريخية لمدينة الاسكندرية و احب اضيف معلومة وهي ان كنيسة الاسكندرية الي اسسها مار مرقس الرسول هي في المرتبة الثالثة بالنسبة لكنائس العصور الوسطي بعد كنيسة روما و كنيسة القسطنطينية و يارب المعلومة دي تكون بفايدة ليك و لكل الاعضاء


طب ايه رايك برده تعمل موضوع خاص بالحكاية ديه ولو ينفع نعمل موضوع مشترك انا و انت و موني شوف الموضوع ده و رد عليا


----------



## برنسيسةاسكندرية (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ( اهداء لكل الاسكندرانية ولكل عشاق اسكندرية )*

بسم الاب البادى والابن الفادى والروح القدس علية قوتى واعتمادى
جميل جدا الموضوع دة بجد انا من عشاق  الاسكندرية بعشق كل مكان فيها
ولما بروح القاهرة بحس بجد بى غربة كبيرة اوى وبموت فى كل ترابها وزمان ناسها كانت احسن ناس مع انى كل حاجة اتغيرة الناس والزمن بس هى زى ما هى اسكندرية بخفة دمها وروحها الحلوة ومحلاتها المنورة وبناتها اللى زى السكر وكنايسها اللى ديما جامعة ولادها فى حضنا وعمار يا اسكندرية صح عمار يا احلى بلد فى الدنيا 
ومرسية كتير اوى اوى على الموضوع دة يا ملك المنتدى 
_____________________________
صلو من اجلى


----------



## الملك العقرب (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ( اهداء لكل الاسكندرانية ولكل عشاق اسكندرية )*

انا كنت مستني برنسيسة اسكندرية ترد و تشرف الموضوع و انا بهديه لكل  الاسكندرنية و مش بس هم لكل عاشين اسكندرية


----------



## برنسيسةاسكندرية (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ( اهداء لكل الاسكندرانية ولكل عشاق اسكندرية )*



الملك العقرب قال:


> انا كنت مستني برنسيسة اسكندرية ترد و تشرف الموضوع و انا بهديه لكل  الاسكندرنية و مش بس هم لكل عاشين اسكندرية



بسم الاب البادى والابن الفادى والروح القدس علية قوتى واعتمادى
مرسية كتير ليك يا ملك انا معرفش اصلا بالموضوع واول مرة بصراحة ادخل القسم الثقافى وكان اول موضوع هو احلى موضوع واللى انت طبعا رفعة باسم اسكندرية وفعلا بحب البلد دى اوى رغم انى مسفرتش الخارج بس البلد دى بحبها اكتر عن اى حاجة فى البلاد الاخرى ومرسية كتير على تعب محبتك 
_______________________
صلو من اجلى


----------



## الملك العقرب (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ( اهداء لكل الاسكندرانية ولكل عشاق اسكندرية )*

مرسي علي ردك الجميل علي فكرة اسكندرية محبوبة مش بس من اهلها ولكن الكل بيحبها


----------



## استير (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ( اهداء لكل الاسكندرانية ولكل عشاق اسكندرية )*

ميرسى ليك بجد يا ملك 
انا بقا بعشق اسكندرية و جوها و تربها و كل مكان فيها 
و بعد ما بعدت عنها بجد بقول و من كل قلبى اكتر من الاول 
اسكندرية هى الاصل و الام و الحضن الدافئ 
و ياريت ارجعلها تانى بجد واحشنى هواها و بحرها و اماكنها الجميلة 
اسكندرية مرية 
بجد ميرسى ليك يا باشا على الموضوع تسلم ايديك 
​


----------



## الملك العقرب (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ( اهداء لكل الاسكندرانية ولكل عشاق اسكندرية )*

ربنا يرجعك يها بسلام يا استير و تفتحي مشروع كبير و تشغلي الشباب المسيحين فيه


----------



## nonaa (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ( اهداء لكل الاسكندرانية ولكل عشاق اسكندرية )*

جميله الصور 
جميله اسكندريه ف الشتا يا كنج
يا ريت تجيب صور دينيه مسيحيه 
يعنى تصور مكان راس مار مرقس اللي ف المرقسيه تحت
قبر ابونا بيشوى كامل ف مارجرجس سبورتنج
شكرا على تعب محبتك


----------



## برنسيسةاسكندرية (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ( اهداء لكل الاسكندرانية ولكل عشاق اسكندرية )*

*بسم الاب البادى والابن الفادى والروح القدس علية قوتى واعتمادى
ربنا يرجعك بالسلامة يا استر بالسلامة واسكندرية وكل اهلها مشتقنلك برضو ربنا معاكى يا قمر ومرسية لى ملك المنتدى واوعدك يا نونا انى احاول بس مش دلوقتى على اول الشتا اجبلك صور من كل الكنايس هنا باذن يا سوع 
__________________________________
صلو من اجلى*


----------



## الملك العقرب (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ( اهداء لكل الاسكندرانية ولكل عشاق اسكندرية )*

من عنية يا نونا هحاول


----------



## الملك العقرب (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ( اهداء لكل الاسكندرانية ولكل عشاق اسكندرية )*



برنسيسةاسكندرية قال:


> *بسم الاب البادى والابن الفادى والروح القدس علية قوتى واعتمادى*
> *ربنا يرجعك بالسلامة يا استر بالسلامة واسكندرية وكل اهلها مشتقنلك برضو ربنا معاكى يا قمر ومرسية لى ملك المنتدى واوعدك يا نونا انى احاول بس مش دلوقتى على اول الشتا اجبلك صور من كل الكنايس هنا باذن يا سوع *
> *__________________________________*
> *صلو من اجلى*


جميل يا برنسيسة هنتعبك معانا كدا بس انا مستني الصور بفروغ الصبر


----------



## برنسيسةاسكندرية (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ( اهداء لكل الاسكندرانية ولكل عشاق اسكندرية )*



الملك العقرب قال:


> جميل يا برنسيسة هنتعبك معانا كدا بس انا مستني الصور بفروغ الصبر


بسم الاب البادى والابن الفادى والروح القدس علية قوتى واعتمادى
اوعدكم كلكم بس صدقنى يا ملك مش قادرة اقولك البلد زحمة ازاى من المصيف وموصلتها وزحمتها وحشة عشان كدة باقول باذن يسوع على اول الصيف انا عندى على الجهاز بعض الصور لى بعض الكنايس هنا بس هخليهم كلهم ارفعهم مرة واحدة 

__________________________
صلو من اجلى


----------



## الملك العقرب (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ( اهداء لكل الاسكندرانية ولكل عشاق اسكندرية )*

و احنا مش عيزين اكتر من كدا والا يبقي طمع


----------



## jim_halim (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ( اهداء لكل الاسكندرانية ولكل عشاق اسكندرية )*



سلام و نعمة .. 

و المرسي أبو العباس الموضوع ده 100 100 :t33:

الأسكندرية حلوة و ناسها حلويين .. 

و الصور جميلة فعلاً .. 

الف شكر ليك يا ملك .. 

​


----------



## الملك العقرب (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ( اهداء لكل الاسكندرانية ولكل عشاق اسكندرية )*

مرسي يا حبي


----------



## fullaty (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ( اهداء لكل الاسكندرانية ولكل عشاق اسكندرية )*

ميرسى جدا على الصور والمعلومات دى وخاصة المنتزة لانى بموت فيها ساعة الغروب واسكندرية ميتشبعش منها بالصور لازم فعلى بنعمله طول الصيف وعلى فكرة رحت المكتبة وهى فعلا تحفة معمارية وانبهرت جدا لما شفتها
ميرسى على الموضوع الحلو ده وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## الملك العقرب (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ( اهداء لكل الاسكندرانية ولكل عشاق اسكندرية )*

مرسي يا فيبي ربنا يبركك علي كلامك الجميل ده


----------



## crazy_girl (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ( اهداء لكل الاسكندرانية ولكل عشاق اسكندرية )*

تحفة واو مفيش اجمل من كدة


----------



## الملك العقرب (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ( اهداء لكل الاسكندرانية ولكل عشاق اسكندرية )*

مرسي يا كريزي


----------

